# Franz Lachner: 2nd symphony in F Major (1833) - never recorded before



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

After presenting to you Franz Lachner's 6th symphony recently here now I'd like to share with you his 2nd symphony which I think is just as great in all 4 movements and which also has never been recorded before.

I start with the splendid Finale - so full of great and melodious themes, extraordinary orchestration (brass !) - and so much fire .... I hope you will enjoy it as I do

www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Finale.mp3 (recorded with NotePerformer)

Structure:

Exposition 0:00
Development 3:15
Recapitulation 5:33
Coda 9:14

What do you think?

Gerd


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm so glad you finished it!! It was fun working on it with you briefly.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

A very nice finale. Lachner continues to grow in my eyes.


----------



## marspeople (Dec 25, 2016)

Lachner is amazing, I love his string quartets!

This clip sounds excellent BTW, great sequencing and software. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Here now is the whole symphony with all it's 4 unique movements:

www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Allegro.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Adagio.mp3 - especially the middle part!
www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Scherzo.mp3 - powerful Scherzo with a most lovely Trio!
www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Finale.mp3


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

And here the score ...

www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Allegro.pdf
www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Adagio.pdf
www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Scherzo.pdf
www.gerdprengel.de/Lachner_symph_2_Finale.pdf


----------

